# Looking for info or reviews on a SR 18 Cat Snowblower



## wakesetter2001 (Sep 12, 2004)

I am looking at a Cat SR 18 Snowblower and would like any info, Pros, Cons, Reviews anything anyone knows about them. I have a Cat 247b that would be running it.
Thank you.


----------

